# whats on your clock?



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

11000 miles trouble free


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

2600


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Almost 800 miles


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

17K!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

9:11 AM 1080 mi.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Is this just a diesel Cruze party?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just passed 14,000 km at 15 months, no issues so far, except I don't have time to drive it a bit more.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

At 6300k miles, trouble free so far. Im not gonna let it affect me much if something does happen. Ive got an ECO 6MT. And i love it very much.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine had 28k on the clock 2011 LS.


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

4700km so far 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

11500 miles .. DIC average 49.6.. move outta da way prius


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

6500 trouble free miles and just like McDonald's - Im Lovin It.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

11,000 kms!!!!!


----------



## KMGLTZ (Oct 31, 2013)

12' eco 38k miles on mine... only rotors so far


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coming up on 2000 miles since purchase 1 month ago. Daily commute is 120 round trip


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

21k and counting..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

26,500 trouble free miles on my diesel and love it more iwth every mile!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

48,125 miles.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

6,791 mi


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

2012 Eco 62034 miles no major repairs yet

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> 48,125 miles.


If that's a Diesel I am duly impressed lol


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

2,413 miles, have owned it 26 days.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

sorry but i was only curious on the Cruze TD
have nothing against the other gasser cruze but im a diesel guy
please post miles on TDs
we absolutely love the car and hope more and more people buy them
Go DIESEL!!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

A whole 1957 miles here. Bought on October 6th. My daughter bought her's a week before me and her's has 6,320 on it. Very enjoyabe miles.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

ParisTNdude-

nice 2 TDs in the same family i like it way to go!!!


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

5024 miles.

Ken


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

diesel said:


> If that's a Diesel I am duly impressed lol


Oh...........just diesels? I'm out!!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Nellie said:


> sorry but i was only curious on the Cruze TD
> have nothing against the other gasser cruze but im a diesel guy
> please post miles on TDs
> we absolutely love the car and hope more and more people buy them
> Go DIESEL!!


Well in that case, 150,071.7. 1.2 of which I put on, which included one boosted launch/near burnout.

But not on a Cruze diesel. What's sad is I have put more miles on a Cruze diesel.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

55,009 2012 ltz rs


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nellie said:


> sorry but i was only curious on the Cruze TD
> have nothing against the other gasser cruze but im a diesel guy
> please post miles on TDs
> we absolutely love the car and hope more and more people buy them
> Go DIESEL!!



Sup Goof Balls I have 21129 .. miles othe odometer but you ask what is on the clock and that would refer to the time of day in your particular neck of the woods and in this neck of the woods it is 3 PM .

I call you goof balls Because if it were not for the masses that own the original gassers
Demanding and creating this interest for a TD you fortunate goof balls would not be the lucky goof balls to get the oportunity to own a TD .. So Good Luck to all of you Goof Balls with a Clean Turbo Desiel Cruzen in your choice of say 3 colors . Dang I am not Jealous ......


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brian you do not have 210,129 miles. goof ball.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is the fun of it !


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

62k on clock and had to get gearbox changed twice, DPF removed, Gear oil changed 3 times now but grinding is still there. I wish I never made this purchase


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

wish i could remove my dpf/cat

Brian-
u maybe right with the gassers making it popular but diesel is the wave of the future and has been for a while to those whose eyes are open. true whats on the clock? could reference to time but hopefully people that are on a forum of this nature understand the motorhead lingo! so for you its 1553 hrs currently


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

brian v said:


> Sup Goof Balls I have 21129 .. miles othe odometer but you ask what is on the clock and that would refer to the time of day in your particular neck of the woods and in this neck of the woods it is 3 PM .
> 
> I call you goof balls Because if it were not for the masses that own the original gassers
> Demanding and creating this interest for a TD you fortunate goof balls would not be the lucky goof balls to get the oportunity to own a TD .. So Good Luck to all of you Goof Balls with a Clean Turbo Desiel Cruzen in your choice of say 3 colors . Dang I am not Jealous ......


Choice of 3 colors huh, thats news to me......


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Time will tell ! 


Possum Kingdom ?


----------



## Tim_Diesel (Nov 4, 2013)

Just passed 8,600 km at 2 months, no issues so far.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

for everyone else out there that would be 5,343.ish miles
gotta luv the metric system lol
1 km is 0.6213712 miles
glad tim_diesel bought a cruze TD 
keep them coming TDs only !
great job tim_diesel

if i wasnt for the metric people buying the cruze TD we wouldnt have it here in the states. hats off to them, they made it very popular!:th_salute:


----------

